# Bike terms



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

these are the terms we use to describe bikes in our neck of the woods a majority are mine since i fix bikes in my garage with my boys.

please feel free to add you own

Cadillac: BMX bikes on whitewalls
Impalas: are Lowrider bikes
Bombs: are beach cruisers with Fat white walls
Rice bikes: is a BMX with kmart parts 
Hot rods: is a Kmart bike with BMX parts
Limos: are Tandem bikes
Sleds: are lowrider bikes with little or no chrome
Hummers: are Trek Bikes or any bike with dual Suspension
Blazers: are 24 inch bikes
Suburbans: any Kmart 10 Speed
Stokers: are any new bike with no mods
Frankenstiens: are scratchbuilt bikes or bikes piles togheter
Rammers and Hoopties: cheap ass bikes with crappy paintjobs usually stolen or abused(rarely do these bikes become Cadillacs or Impalas)


----------



## xcentrick (May 26, 2003)

wtf


----------



## Twiztid_killa (Dec 12, 2002)

i know thats whut i was thinking


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

lol i dunno where u live buddy hahaha


----------



## Twiztid_killa (Dec 12, 2002)

umm it says chicago


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

yea but ive never heard that bullshit dawg


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

some one has to much time on their hands


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I HAVE AN IMPALA!


----------



## Kermit the Dog (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 19 2003, 06:15 AM
> *these are the terms we use to describe bikes in our neck of the woods a majority are mine since i fix bikes in my garage with my boys.
> 
> please feel free to add you own
> ...


 Whatever you say buddy... :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:uh: ummmmm.......okaaaayyy..... shit, where im at, my lowrider is my baby, & my beach cruiser is the caddy.........


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

now wat the fuck was this.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yeh-e-yeh im rollin impala style!


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

fuk that gay slang


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

its not gay.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

its homosexual


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Aug 22 2003, 09:06 PM
> *its not gay.*


 its STUPID


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666+Aug 22 2003, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trikeboy666 @ Aug 22 2003, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--96 impala girl_@Aug 22 2003, 09:06 PM
> *its not gay.*


its STUPID[/b][/quote]
then i guess im stupid


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl+Aug 22 2003, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (96 impala girl @ Aug 22 2003, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then i guess im stupid[/b][/quote]
i didnt say you are stupid


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666+Aug 22 2003, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trikeboy666 @ Aug 22 2003, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt say you are stupid[/b][/quote]
no, but because i dont find them stupid means im stupid...


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl+Aug 22 2003, 09:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (96 impala girl @ Aug 22 2003, 09:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, but because i dont find them stupid means im stupid...[/b][/quote]
people have different opinions impy girly...sowwie if i offended u in ne way, im not being sarcastic either


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Aug 22 2003, 11:33 PM
> *people have different opinions impy girly...sowwie if i offended u in ne way, im not being sarcastic either*


 no offence taken

i know everyone has there own opinion, i was j/k with the im stupid to thing


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

lol cuz u were startin to confuse my slow ass


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

aww


----------



## Buick on Dubz (Aug 14, 2003)

what do u call a 24 with whitewalls


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buick on Dubz_@Aug 23 2003, 12:37 PM
> *what do u call a 24 with whitewalls*


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

i think people jsut want to talk like they ahve a car. ''yah im ridin a cadillac'' :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what the fuck does this have to do with lowrider bikes/models wtf :uh:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pak Man_@Oct 15 2003, 09:08 PM
> *i think people jsut want to talk like they ahve a car. ''yah im ridin a cadillac'' :uh:*


 :cheesy: 

[imghttp://www.freakhole.com/forums/uploads/post-12-1065969990.gif[/img]


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pak Man_@Oct 15 2003, 09:08 PM
> *i think people jsut want to talk like they ahve a car. ''yah im ridin a cadillac'' :uh:*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali+Oct 15 2003, 03:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hopper_ali @ Oct 15 2003, 03:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Pak Man_@Oct 15 2003, 09:08 PM
> *i think people jsut want to talk like they ahve a car. ''yah im ridin a cadillac''  :uh:*


:cheesy: 








[/b][/quote]


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

i gotta impala,, and a sled


----------



## knokbumpa14 (Apr 7, 2002)

i got a rammer


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Aug 22 2003, 09:06 PM
> *its not gay.*


 its super turbo gay


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i think ihave a hummer?


----------



## Travelino (Feb 10, 2003)

and I've one impala and a twisted impala...

hahahah

you guys are so funny...I mean that impala girl too

Peaz and Beanzz


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 19 2003, 12:15 AM
> *these are the terms we use to describe bikes in our neck of the woods a majority are mine since i fix bikes in my garage with my boys.
> 
> please feel free to add you own
> ...


 ****** ass motherfucker


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black+Oct 25 2003, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haunted_black @ Oct 25 2003, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lownslow302_@Jun 19 2003, 12:15 AM
> *these are the terms we use to describe bikes in our neck of the woods a majority are mine since i fix bikes in my garage with my boys.
> 
> please feel free to add you own
> ...


****** ass motherfucker[/b][/quote]
damm i was high that day :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

well..in my town...a bike is called a bike...a whip...or a ride......if it has 12" wheels or 30" wheels...But ppl have different phrased for everything...


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Oct 25 2003, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Oct 25 2003, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm i was high that day :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
FUCK THAT :uh:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

are you 10 years old or something? those terms sound like something a little could say


----------

